# Chest/Back with Biceps/Triceps?



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Iv always trained chest with triceps, but a few of my mates do it with biceps now.

They also train their back with triceps.

Let me know your thoughts and if you have seen any effects...

thanks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer to train chest/biceps and back/shoulders. Guess it depends how many sets of chest press you do as it can be hard to get the most out of your other tricep exercises(or vice versa) when you train chest and triceps on the same day. If you like to do CGBP for triceps then I would def split chest and triceps up into different sessions.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i used to train triceps with chest but my tri`s were near enough always shot by the end of my chest sesh, so felt i was stressing them abit too much. Ive been doing chest/bi`s and back/tri`s for afew months now and it feels better to me and my tri`shave never looked better. I still mix the odd chest/tri`s sesh in to change things up tho.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i think this is how franco columbo used to train, back and triceps, he said u need the blood going to similar areas, so i guess he meant they both round the back so train em like that. never tried this though myself, probably give it a go in a few months maybe


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I prefer chest/bis

back/tris


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Just gave it a go, first time on chest and bis, feel a better pump all round....enjoyed the workout too.

I think il stick to it


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

IronMaiden said:


> Just gave it a go, first time on chest and bis, feel a better pump all round....enjoyed the workout too.
> 
> I think il stick to it


Sounds like a good idea....i may do this myself.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I prefer chest biceps and back on its own, do shoulders n triceps and atm a full arm day ontop of all that and for me its working a treat, my thoughts atm are fawk to all the rules and do what works for you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i like doing triceps on a diff day to chest as i feel i get more out of it. Love the pump in biceps after doing chest as well!


----------

